# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2011)

Just received my new headphones, very happy. I paid £25 for the cans and £15 for the AKG 240 pads. Superlux is a Tiawanese company who make audio products. The 668Bs are styled after AKG headphones that's how the pads fit the same.

Absolute quality in almost all regards and i thought i was taking a risk here! Like someone else said id be surprised if many people knew about Superlux. The original 'pleather' pads while not garbage do make your ears sweat so the AKG 240 pads are a good and simple modification. Superlux 668B headphones come with a 3m extension cable (these come with no cable attached so you can buy an after market one if you where so inclined), a carry bag, a jack and ive got AKG 240 Velour pads modified onto them. Highly recommended from me although if you like thumping bass other sets are much better for that type of music only.

These headphones are extremely clear, clean and precise sounding this being the main sound. They have nice highs, mids are excellent but maybe a bit too plain for some. Bass is there but its clear and clean rather than thumping. I've heard you can change equaliser settings or put it through a headphone amp and it gets better results although i do like the stock bass. Bass to me is like softly tapping a desk its not very deep but its noticeable, nice as it allows other instruments to come through while retaining that bass sound. Soundstage is good too for the price obviously but its a semi closed set of cans. Stereo effect works well on these too. To me instruments blend well together as some seem more in the foreground than others but nothings overpowered by any of the other instruments. Voice sounds very good really crisp on all forms of music. Like i mentioned these can be very accurate headphones for the price, sometimes it will pick up noise on a track if its present so input a crap sound and it will reproduce it the same a good recording and compression yes you can hear the difference.

There is no unique sound impression some headphones have present on these cans, to me these just reproduce as accurately as possible whatever you input, very neutral and natural sounding.

Good for a rather large mix of music, ive listened to some metal Maiden/Motorhead, The Clash "Rock The Casbah", some techno Rthymic State, Dr Dre, Bob Marley ect.
All i can say is maybe the Marley stuff needs headphones that sound warmer. Thin Lizzy sound great on these cans.

I ripped U2 the singles onto a Sandisk Sansa+ 256kbps LAME MP3 to test, seemed okay no extra hiss or fuzz from the headphones.

Oh and they fit comfortably on a wide range of noggins! The AKG pads are extremely comfortable i would say you could go a few months with the stock pads but for long term use your going to want to modify them with new pads.

Like i said in the thread i was asking for recommendations i have a rather eclectic taste in music 

Some extra backing to my statements.
http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-668-b/reviews


----------

